
Israeli finalist in Google’s $20M race to the moon won’t make it - Aaronn
https://qz.com/962696/spaceil-the-israeli-team-competing-for-the-google-lunar-xprize-wont-make-it-to-the-starting-line/
======
Aaronn
Full title: The Israeli finalist in Google’s $20 million race to the moon
won’t make it to the starting line

Had to trim a bit off because of the character limit.

